# Legal Drinking Age



## Londos1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

Been hearing alot for awhile now about the push to move the legal drinking age to 21yo.

Im just wanting to know everyones opinions on this, are you for/against it.

Will it help/Change anything.

And what do you think it will achieve.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 3, 2009)

dont matter to me no more therefore it doesnt matter at all...


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, I think thats a great idea.... and get the kids out of the cars too......


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Wasn't the reason the "legal" age was reduced to 18 was for recruitment for war?

So im happy for the "legal" age to go back up to 21.


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Doesn't matter to me either, i have past 18 if it comes into place it effects people younger then 18, they cant take it away from people they have already given it to, exact same roll out as the license changes, if you already had it you didn't need to do 120hours...

Im just curious on what people think about this topic.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

I think they need to stop blaming everything on the younger kids.
Most of the trouble makers I see getting drunk and starting fights are 30+

But seriously when have laws like this ever worked? I was in playing pokies and betting on horses when I was 14


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol yer tru Elapid



JasonL said:


> Yes, I think thats a great idea.... and get the kids out of the cars too......



Its only a minority that are doing the wrong thing tho, i am young and i consider myself a safe and responsible driver, yes sometimes i do a little over the speed limit in some cases but who doesn't? Taking into account where i am the road im on and the conditions.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> But seriously when have laws like this ever worked? I was in playing pokies and betting on horses when I was 14



Yes, but it works for the majority, and most 14 year olds will stand out even more in a crowd of 21+ year olds...


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes, but it works for the majority, and most 14 year olds will stand out even more in a crowd of 21+ year olds...



True. 

But why should all be punished for a few people's stupid mistakes?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually, how about we just wind back the years and you can only go to the Pub if you can grow a beard? that sounds good, so it's still OK if you are a manchild... though saying that, I'm 36 and still can't grow a good one....


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> True.
> 
> But why should all be punished for a few people's stupid mistakes?



Because at the end of the day it saves lives.


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Because at the end of the day it saves lives.




May seem harsh but id only agree with that statement for the passengers


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Because at the end of the day it saves lives.



So would banning cars,cigarettes,public transport,stairs,guns,kitchen knives.....etc etc


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Londos1990 said:


> May seem harsh but id only agree with that statement for the passengers



I am not meaning just drink driving, alcohol kills people and ruins lives in many ways... some repeat offenders do deserve to hit a tree driving alone imo too..... but society often creates problems that some people (esp those with young, inexperienced minds) find hard to resist.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I am not meaning just drink driving, alcohol kills people and ruins lives in many ways... some repeat offenders do deserve to hit a tree driving alone imo too..... but society often creates problems that some people (esp those with young, inexperienced minds) find hard to resist.



Very true.

I think the best thing the government could do is ban it all together. If people are that dependent on it than they need help in the first place.
It will never happen though. Too much money in it


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> So would banning cars,cigarettes,public transport,stairs,guns,kitchen knives.....etc etc



yes, but some of those things are a necessity to people, some are a necessity to a small amount of people and should be restricted as such... you can't stop people from being stupid, but you can decrease the numbers of.


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Interesting thoughts, i won't say i don't half agree with you though Jason.... Elapid you 2...

Good points alround, no matter what gets said there is always an opinion that will come against it, is there ever a right answer to anything? lol


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Very true.
> 
> I think the best thing the government could do is ban it all together. If people are that dependent on it than they need help in the first place.
> It will never happen though. Too much money in it



exactly... just like cigarettes... Some people, many on this site I'm sure, cannot do without smoking, drinking and gambling.... none of which do a great deal of good for society as a whole.


----------



## SyKeD (Nov 3, 2009)

This wont change ANYTHING..... there will still be under age drinkers..... You can't beat this unless alcohol was completely banned and that will NEVER happen. There fighting a battle that they cant win.

I heard something about that if your already 18 your in the clear?.... if your born before under the 90's you can still drink? ( I've just heard that i dunno if its real or not )...


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> This wont change ANYTHING..... there will still be under age drinkers..... You can't beat this unless alcohol was completely banned and that will NEVER happen. There fighting a battle that they cant win.
> 
> I heard something about that if your already 18 your in the clear?.... if your born before under the 90's you can still drink? ( I've just heard that i dunno if its real or not )...



LOL.... now thats the post I thought would make page 1 of the thread.... all the 18 year olds must be at the Pub betting on the cup eh?


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

ahahaha Id say so jason, and yer if your already 18, you are in the clear....


----------



## ADZz_93 (Nov 3, 2009)

im only 16, and it wont make a difference, boos are easy to get. and i no stacks of people my age who get into night clubs and pubs....... where there's a will there's a way


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> exactly... just like cigarettes... Some people, many on this site I'm sure, cannot do without smoking, drinking and gambling.... none of which do a great deal of good for society as a whole.



Again I completely agree.

And I am a smoker. It goes against all reason to produce millions of packets of cigarettes and then make ad campaigns which cost millions of dollars to try to get them to quit:?

Ban both alcohol and tobacco I reckon...I may be homicidal in the first few days but it's for the greater good :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

ADZz_93 said:


> im only 16, and it wont make a difference, boos are easy to get. and i no stacks of people my age who get into night clubs and pubs....... where there's a will there's a way



No difference? no difference at all you say?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Again I completely agree.
> 
> And I am a smoker. It goes against all reason to produce millions of packets of cigarettes and then make ad campaigns which cost millions of dollars to try to get them to quit:?
> 
> Ban both alcohol and tobacco I reckon...I may be homicidal in the first few days but it's for the greater good :lol:



haha, I know alot of smokers, and not many of them wished they still smoked... but they all still do...


----------



## naledge (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't like it, but that's only cause I turned 18 about a week ago, and like having the freedom to know if I want to drink I can.

But I don't drink much so I doubt it will bother me.

The funny thing is, I wanted to and did, drink more before I turned 18 than I do now.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Nov 3, 2009)

in my opinion, it would make underage drinking worse. people tend to think that it's cool because there not meant to be doing it. if it was 21, meh, cant see it doing much


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyhow, would love to talk further on this subject, but I'm grabbing a cold Corona out of the fridge and walking down to the local before the race is run... later


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 3, 2009)

If they do move the age up to 21 it isn't gonna stop people under that age from drinking but this isn't gonna effect me since im not gonna drink at all in my life, i have better things to do then wast my time and money on alcohol .
Thanks Tim.


----------



## naledge (Nov 3, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> If they do move the age up to 21 it isn't gonna stop people under that age from drinking but this isn't gonna effect me since im not gonna drink at all in my life, i have better things to do then wast my time and money on alcohol .
> Thanks Tim.



I hope you stick with that.
But I can't say I think you will, I said that once. So did a number of my friends that drink.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2009)

Mhmm I wish the legal age had been 21 when I started uni, so half of the idiots at uni may not have been drunk on field trips, one particular week long field trip in particular. It just ****** everyone else off so much, particularly when we all want to go home and they make the bus driver stop at damn pubs! 

The majority of older teens/younger adults (e.g. 16-30) really piss me off to be honest. It's all about the booze, it's all about parties, who gives a stuff who's in the way, and they aren't considerate. Multiple people (well, actually, the majority) in my year at uni fit this description... 

I know you can get hold of booze illegally, but its still somewhat more difficult than if it was legal for anyone to buy over the counter. It'd also perhaps be better increasing the age to get your licence too, how many hotheads go out, get their licence and then hoon around in their skylines and the like? I know a lot of teens and younger drivers are sensible, but for those who aren't, they're a threat to how many lives...

I'd be supporting the 21 year age cut off....


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> If they do move the age up to 21 it isn't gonna stop people under that age from drinking but this isn't gonna effect me since im not gonna drink at all in my life, i have better things to do then wast my time and money on alcohol .
> Thanks Tim.



You won't be saying that when your 18, filthy rotten drunk and getting a lap dance from a girl named "greg" only to wake up in the morning and not remember a thing


----------



## Earthling (Nov 3, 2009)

Making the drinking age 21 I feel is a good idea. 

It should save lives and trauma cases at hospitals. 

People should be more mature 3 years later and handle their alcohol better, but I would like to see some stats that back that up.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Mhmm I wish the legal age had been 21 when I started uni, so half of the idiots at uni may not have been drunk on field trips, one particular week long field trip in particular. It just ****** everyone else off so much, particularly when we all want to go home and they make the bus driver stop at damn pubs!
> 
> The majority of older teens/younger adults (e.g. 16-30) really piss me off to be honest. It's all about the booze, it's all about parties, who gives a stuff who's in the way, and they aren't considerate. Multiple people (well, actually, the majority) in my year at uni fit this description...
> 
> ...




Have you named that stick that lives in your butt?:lol:


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

it sounds like a good idea, but just like now, underage drinkers are getting alcohol from 18 year old + and even parents so it wouldnt make a diff as the 21 year olds would turn into the suppliers


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2009)

naledge said:


> I hope you stick with that.
> But I can't say I think you will, I said that once. So did a number of my friends that drink.



At the same time, some people don't. Quite a few are a bit more sensible and don't see the reasoning behind getting drunk (why would you want to? you don't remember anything, it makes you sick and gives you a headache? It's also really expensive, so whats the point?) and others simply don't like the taste of alcohol. Personally, I hate being out of control and have never gotten drunk, or even had more than 1 standard drink.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Have you named that stick that lives in your butt?:lol:



Are you one of the boozers I mentioned by anychance?


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Are you one of the boozers I mentioned by anychance?



No I just don't like people who think they can dictate what others do.


----------



## naledge (Nov 3, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> At the same time, some people don't. Quite a few are a bit more sensible and don't see the reasoning behind getting drunk (why would you want to? you don't remember anything, it makes you sick and gives you a headache? It's also really expensive, so whats the point?) and others simply don't like the taste of alcohol. Personally, I hate being out of control and have never gotten drunk, or even had more than 1 standard drink.



Cause it's fun?
You only live once, why live it not doing fun things because there's a risk?
I'd prefer to live my life while I'm young, before I settle down with a job and family. Since we only get one chance.
Plus the fact that I'm really shy unless I've had a drink or two.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2009)

Valid point Elapid, I do get your point of view (from your other replies). I know everyone will always be divided on topics like this, and they'd never actually change it anyway. 

Some people like to get drunk etc, others don't... The only thing I'd like is if the people who like alcohol would just behave more reasonably. I don't so much think its actually about the alcohol, more the maturity level of the people involved.. and I don't think the alcohol helps! lol :lol:

Naledge, I understand that you live once, and are only young once.. but why do you need alcohol? To me, alcohol just wastes your younger years, because you spend a lot of it sick and a lot of it you don't even remember. I'm shy as all hell as well, but I don't drink. And I suppose a lot will now say that I never have fun, what do you define as fun? I'd rather go looking for wildlife, going for a bushwalk, going to places like crystal creek/paluma to climb and swim. I know you may disagree, but I just think there's better things to spend your time and money on. From the sound of it, you only drink a few so you're a bit less shy? I rekon that type of drinking could be good, because it opens you up and gets you out, yet you can still remember the night and the fun you had...


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Valid point Elapid, I do get your point of view (from your other replies). I know everyone will always be divided on topics like this, and they'd never actually change it anyway.
> 
> Some people like to get drunk etc, others don't... The only thing I'd like is if the people who like alcohol would just behave more reasonably. I don't so much think its actually about the alcohol, more the maturity level of the people involved.. and I don't think the alcohol helps! lol :lol:



Do you ever think that sometimes people just need a break from studying? Perhaps maybe people that are studying for a degree which may indeed be a lot more stressful than your own?

If they don't harm anyone I don't see the problem.
If you live the rest of your life like a drone than I do feel very sorry for you


----------



## naledge (Nov 3, 2009)

Personally, I think we should leave the drinking age how it is and focus more on illicit drugs.
I'm really sick of so many people I know dropping out of school because drugs are better. Really ****s me off.
This kid at my school when we were in Year 10 was in advanced maths and science, getting A's in both. He was also really popular and played a lot of sports and stuff. Then he started doing drugs, I dunno what happened to him but he left school that year, haven't heard from him since then. Nobody I know has been effected anywhere near that by alcohol.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2009)

So why are you assuming I'm a drone? as I previously mentioned, you don't need to have alcohol to enjoy your life, though you and others will most likely disagree. 

Are you also implying that vet science is not a stressful degree? If I get stressed and need a study break, as previously mentioned I'll go out and look for wildlife, go to the beach or something like that. 

Naledge I definitely agree with that (i.e. focusing more on drug use). 

And the problem is that drinking excessive amounts of alcohol can cause harm to more people than you may believe. Drink driving, brauls etc? How many people end up in hospitals as a result?


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

At least we are back on topic now lol, I dont agree with people say wy spend money on alcohol its a waste and what not, i find my self well set for a young person doing well in lofe, no i didnt go to tafe no i didnt go to uni, but i new i could get places and i have, i drink a fair few nights a week, doesnt mean im stupid or immature, when i get home from work i alctually look more forward to a beer then i do dinner.

May sound strange to some but thats me not stating i get drunk all the time tho. 

So for the people who are saying they disagree with drinking, do you condone it at your family outings? Family birthdays?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 3, 2009)

for it......... wont stom kids 13 -21 drinking in parks though!


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that everyone who likes alcohol is stupid or immature, I apologize if thats what you thought I meant. 

In regard to family birthdays, outings etc, some of my aunts, uncles and grandparents may share a bottle of wine, but thats all  I do understand a lot of people like the taste of it, I just don't think its appropriate when some teens go out and get drunk whenever the have the opportunity. It often seems as though its just for status and to look cool. 

I'm just not sure that some teenagers (not saying all) realise the impacts of their drinking, which is why I would support moving the age limit to 21yrs... As I've mentioned, some like alcohol, some don't, its down to personal tastes, as well as some other motives...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been waiting 17 years to turn 18 so I can legally do "adult" things, drink, go clubbing, tattoos, and be classed as a "responsibl individual" and not need my parents permission or supervision for everything.. Basically everything fun these days you need to be 18 to do.
If they raise it to 21, would the already 18 year olds still be able to do these things legally?
Just like when they changed the laws for P Platers? I hope it doesn't happen in the next year, otherwise I'll be very very disappointed But I agree with others, it still wouldn't stop underage people getting their hands on alcohol. Alcohol is really easy for underage people to get their hands, especially since most of them will have at least one 18 year old friend. Even if they do raise it, people under 21 will still drink. It might stop club fights, glassings and all that, but why should the rest of us be punished for some stupid idiots choices(the people starting the abuse)?
It might save lives at the end of the day, but what about the people who have done the right thing? They shouldn't be punished.. but whatever, I can't see them doing it to soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## jordan93 (Nov 3, 2009)

In my opinion, doing this will only create more under-age parties, and more under-age drinkers on the street.


----------



## Lewy (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes bring the legal age of drinking up to 21 and the government also need to man up and ban smoking too wile they are at it


----------



## elapid66 (Nov 3, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Yes bring the legal age of drinking up to 21 and the government also need to man up and ban smoking too wile they are at it


booze has stuffed up more people than smokes ever will so why ban smokes and no i dont smoke


----------



## Lewy (Nov 3, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> booze has stuffed up more people than smokes ever will so why ban smokes and no i dont smoke


 

Because my partner is allergic to the rubbish in smokes. It also costs us tax payers more money than it brings in and its dame right disgusting 

We can't even go to the shops with out walking through people who have no care for others. We went to a national park to walk and look at all the beautiful sites and what do we see scatted all over the ground smoke butts. I feel sorry for all the fish and small animals that accidentally eat the buts when grazing, Then there are the smokers who think its ok to just throw there butts out the window witch can and dose start fires witch can and dose kill wild life. I can keep going on but not going to wast my time as most smokers (not all) don't really give to hoots about the people around them


----------



## naledge (Nov 3, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> booze has stuffed up more people than smokes ever will so why ban smokes and no i dont smoke



I highly doubt that's true.


----------



## Lewy (Nov 3, 2009)

naledge said:


> I highly doubt that's true.


 

So do I


----------



## elapid66 (Nov 3, 2009)

im to lazy to type and cant spelll but booze wins hands down at stuffing up so many peoples lives in all sorts of ways think about it


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Since when has the law stopped people?
I think the drinking age is fine, but the driving age isn't, as kids are new to both things at the same time almost, and mix the two, and it's a bad situation. Plus the younger they are the cooler they think they are with a car and try and inflate their pencil dick by driving like an idiot putting others at risk.

21 is a ridiculous drinking age I believe. My parents let me drink at a younger age, but not to get drunk or anything, only like 1 in a day on a special occasion like xmas, and over the years they slowly increased it, that way I knew my limit, compared to kids that aren't aloud, they sneak off with a bottle of vodka not knowing how much to have, a few hours later they're getting the stomach pumped.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm nearly 40 (gasp!!) and I've never touched a drop :lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I am not meaning just drink driving, alcohol kills people and ruins lives in many ways... some repeat offenders do deserve to hit a tree driving alone imo too..... but society often creates problems that some people (esp those with young, inexperienced minds) find hard to resist.



Oi! What have trees ever done to you?? LOL

Raising the age limit won't necessarily fix the problem of drink driving problems amongst the young, all it means is that more people will be breaking the law as they claim their right to be of legal age just like the "18 years olds of yesterday".

Better education of the effects of alcohol and perhaps keeping kids out of pubs and hotels till they do turn legal age might help, to create a further barrier to hopefully discourage youngsters. This used to happen in England, and as a youngster growing up then, we never gave a second thought about it.

The fact of the matter is, the younger the body, the less the organs in the body is able to cope with the effects of the stuff. 

Its not the age limit they need to consider, but the maturity of the person........ don't know how that can be done, I don't have all the answers, but it's certainly more preferable to whats happening today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADZz_93 (Nov 3, 2009)

REALLY!!! 40 years without even trying it? or just without getting drunk?


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh btw, increasing the price won't make a difference! It just ****** off us legal folk haha.
And stops youngins buying pre-mixes and onto the straight bottles of spirits, mixing their own, making them stronger, getting more drunk. I knew it would happen when they increased the tax on "alco-pops"
Probs just to get some more moolah, they don't care about the kiddies :lol:



ADZz_93 said:


> REALLY!!! 40 years without even trying it? or just without getting drunk?



He lies!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 3, 2009)

i really don't think we should change the drinking age..won't make any real difference to anyone really. only thing i could see working would be to increase the fines/punishments for underage drinkers. although i wouldn't really want that either TBH. I enjoy a drink with my mayes without getting out of hand.

On driving, 16 is fine, it's one of the oldest driving ages in the world, and most of us are completely responsible.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Because my partner is allergic to the rubbish in smokes. It also costs us tax payers more money than it brings in and its dame right disgusting
> 
> We can't even go to the shops with out walking through people who have no care for others. We went to a national park to walk and look at all the beautiful sites and what do we see scatted all over the ground smoke butts. I feel sorry for all the fish and small animals that accidentally eat the buts when grazing, Then there are the smokers who think its ok to just throw there butts out the window witch can and dose start fires witch can and dose kill wild life. I can keep going on but not going to wast my time as most smokers (not all) don't really give to hoots about the people around them




How do you figure it costs more than it brings in?
Do you know what the profit of tobacco companies are? they are absolutely astronomical amounts.



Lewy said:


> We can't even go to the shops with out walking through people who have no care for others



Small mindedness like this comment get me really annoyed, You don't own the streets and smoking outside is not a crime. 
I bet your one of those people that do the whole fake cough bit when you walk past a smoker.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> im to lazy to type and cant spelll but booze wins hands down at stuffing up so many peoples lives in all sorts of ways think about it



Haven't you heard of "smoke drivers" the ones that go and smoke 5 cigarettes an hour,get in to a car and kill innocent bystanders.

Also smoke makes many people come home and abuse their family 


I'm with you, Alcohol destroys more innocent lives than tobacco ever will


----------



## wranga (Nov 3, 2009)

whats the point of changing it from 18 to 21? will only make more under-age drinking. theres already kids of 12 and 13 drinking. also if you increase the drinking age to 21 do you them increase the voting age or the age that kids become adults?


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 3, 2009)

naledge said:


> Personally, I think we should leave the drinking age how it is and focus more on illicit drugs.
> I'm really sick of so many people I know dropping out of school because drugs are better. Really ****s me off.
> This kid at my school when we were in Year 10 was in advanced maths and science, getting A's in both. He was also really popular and played a lot of sports and stuff. Then he started doing drugs, I dunno what happened to him but he left school that year, haven't heard from him since then. Nobody I know has been effected anywhere near that by alcohol.


Not exactly true
Alcohol cost the health and legal system more than all the drugs put together it also has the highest death rate


----------



## naledge (Nov 3, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> Not exactly true
> Alcohol cost the health and legal system more than all the drugs put together it also has the highest death rate



Yeah but drugs mess people up a lot more. People don't become paranoid schizophrenics from one drink, but can from one hit of acid.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 3, 2009)

wranga said:


> whats the point of changing it from 18 to 21? will only make more under-age drinking. theres already kids of 12 and 13 drinking. also if you increase the drinking age to 21 do you them increase the voting age or the age that kids become adults?


At least there would less irresponsible teens able to buy it for them


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 3, 2009)

naledge said:


> Yeah but drugs mess people up a lot more. People don't become paranoid schizophrenics from one drink, but can from one hit of acid.


But acid is hardly a wide spread problem through out our community's is it


----------



## Lewy (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> How do you figure it costs more than it brings in?
> Do you know what the profit of tobacco companies are? they are absolutely astronomical amounts.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mate don't try and think you no me. I smoked for over 10 years! Your right I don't own the streets but neither do you. 

Mindedness comment hey?? Its comments like that that really get me annoyed!!


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 3, 2009)

Raising the age limit will do nothing. They're all on meth anyway.
I suggest lowering the legal age to 8. It'll help Darwinism to a massive extent.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 3, 2009)

naledge said:


> Yeah but drugs mess people up a lot more. People don't become paranoid schizophrenics from one drink, but can from one hit of acid.


Dont get me wrong i hate the probs that drugs cause too but alcohol is a bigger issue
look at the statistics


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Mate don't try and think you no me. I smoked for over 10 years! Your right I don't own the streets but neither do you.
> 
> Mindedness comment hey?? Its comments like that that really get me annoyed!!



Sorry meant to be Mindless.

I pay taxes so I am entitled to smoke where permitted...if you don't like it stay inside


----------



## Lewy (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Sorry meant to be Mindless.
> 
> I pay taxes so I am entitled to smoke where permitted...if you don't like it stay inside


 


Hmmm Look at that... You just proved my point about most (not all) smokers have no courtesy or respect for other people around them

Any way this is about drinking so lets not get this thread closed


----------



## wranga (Nov 3, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> At least there would less irresponsible teens able to buy it for them


dont forget about the legal aged parent or older bother or sister that buys the grog for these under-aged drinkers. raising the age to 21 will only penalise the responsible 18, 19, 20 year olds. theres a legal speed limit and people break that law, just as some people will break every law and rule thats ever made. these under-age kids that are drinking know that their not old enough to drink and still do it, so how will raising the legal drinking age from 18 to 21 stop them?


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually, I reckon we should head back to prohibition.
It's the only solution to a massive problem. Alcohol is the root of all evil, and making it all illegal will benefit society massively.
Taxes will rise, but that's the trade-off.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

dosnt bother me i look like im over 18 so i dont mind


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 3, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> But acid is hardly a wide spread problem through out our community's is it



I think you have your head buried in the sand, I know more people that do illegal drugs than legal ones like alcohol (yes alcohol is a drug)
And it's not because of the crowd I hang out with, I don't mix with those losers.






Reptile_Boy said:


> dosnt bother me i look like im over 18 so i dont mind



Since when did that matter? maybe back in the 1970's when no one had ID
I'm 19 and look older but I cant buy alcohol without my drivers license


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 3, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Mhmm I wish the legal age had been 21 when I started uni, so half of the idiots at uni may not have been drunk on field trips, one particular week long field trip in particular. It just ****** everyone else off so much, particularly when we all want to go home and they make the bus driver stop at damn pubs!
> 
> The majority of older teens/younger adults (e.g. 16-30) really piss me off to be honest. It's all about the booze, it's all about parties, who gives a stuff who's in the way, and they aren't considerate. Multiple people (well, actually, the majority) in my year at uni fit this description...
> 
> ...


 

That would ruin Uni Bar..... :cry:


----------



## m.punja (Nov 3, 2009)

It'll be more **** they'll be pushing up hill. One thing will change, there will be a huge increase of underaged drinkers. The legal drinking age was 18 when I started drinking at 13-14. There are a few things that will happen. If you can still go to clubs at 18 but can't drink it will increase drug use or will make the 18-21yr olds drink themselves stupid before they go out - more drunks on the street before the clubs. If they cannot go to clubs until they are 21 it will put more people in the parks or on the street walking around drunk. Laws don't stop idiots.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 3, 2009)

m.punja said:


> It'll be more **** they'll be pushing up hill. One thing will change, there will be a huge increase of underaged drinkers. The legal drinking age was 18 when I started drinking at 13-14. There are a few things that will happen. If you can still go to clubs at 18 but can't drink it will increase drug use or will make the 18-21yr olds drink themselves stupid before they go out - more drunks on the street before the clubs. If they cannot go to clubs until they are 21 it will put more people in the parks or on the street walking around drunk. Laws don't stop idiots.



Maybe not, but it will put the idiots out in the open where they will eventually be caught!!!!! And all I ask here, is, where are the parents??????? The caring ones who are SUPPOSED TO CARE????????????


----------



## Noongato (Nov 3, 2009)

Definately need to move it to 21!! 
Drinking is so much more fun when your underage, as soon as your 18 the whole idea goes Phhhhlllllppp Pop.... Boring.....


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Haven't you heard of "smoke drivers" the ones that go and smoke 5 cigarettes an hour,get in to a car and kill innocent bystanders.
> 
> Also smoke makes many people come home and abuse their family
> 
> ...



ONLY if they smoke somethign ILLEGAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 3, 2009)

im a couple of months im 18 and the restrictions continually placed on us it crazy from the age i turned 16 any recreational facilities i pay adult fee's because most places class you as an adult so why if i start paying up to be an adult must we continually wait now 5 years till i can drink and 6years until im on my full licence ... i understand that it is all in the fight to reduce lives lost but as already started we could wipe out smoking which causes heart disease cancer, fastfood that causes obesity, heart disease, diabetes... in vic i wont get off my p's untill im 22 because of the new rules introduced. on my L's i must log 120hrs... which are a piece of cake to make up. ive done my 120hrs but the detail im meant to fill in is annoying and inconvenient if im only driving down the street. we also for the first year have passenger restrictions i live in a rural area and even the simplest things are complicated we couldn't share cars to go to exam lectures, we went out to fairwell a mate and between then 8 of us 6 were driving.. with a introduction to no alcohol until your 21 its not like fake ids are exactly the worlds most difficult thing to make people will still find away and many these days start drinking 14 onwards .. there are still idiots that will continue to abuse the laws.. maybe we should ban alcohol altogether? i understand that yes a majority of accidents are caused by young people but what about those that are caused by older people? what about the older people responsible for deaths of others? i realize it is easy to support something once your above the age or past our stage, we do it daily but think about if you were back at the age or situation would be react differently?.. there will never be a simply solution, maybe get rid of cars and we can walk every where... at least we will lower our obesity rates.


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 3, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Since when did that matter? maybe back in the 1970's when no one had ID
> I'm 19 and look older but I cant buy alcohol without my drivers license


its different every where... i hardly ever get asked for id if i wish to buy alcohol


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 3, 2009)

120nhours of driving does NOT make you an experienced driver.............. I have been driving for 25 years, some of them as a professional Stretch Limousine Driver....... I have been through an experience where someone put my auto station wagon in reverse on a freeway under a bridge............. as much as the car flew toward the bridge pylon and I managed to avoid it, I DO NOT consider myself an experienced driver............. we can NEVER learn enough!!.................... I don't even consider myself as an experienced driver, cause there are things I STILL don't know!!.............. And alcohol os CERTAINLY a BAD BAD mix with driving!!!

Just remember, both alcohol, AND driving a car are a PRIVELEDGE.................. not a right!!!!!!


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 3, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> 120nhours of driving does NOT make you an experienced driver.............. I have been driving for 25 years, some of them as a professional Stretch Limousine Driver....... I have been through an experience where someone put my auto station wagon in reverse on a freeway under a bridge............. as much as the car flew toward the bridge pylon and I managed to avoid it, I DO NOT consider myself an experienced driver............. we can NEVER learn enough!!.................... I don't even consider myself as an experienced driver, cause there are things I STILL don't know!!.............. And alcohol os CERTAINLY a BAD BAD mix with driving!!!
> 
> Just remember, both alcohol, AND driving a car are a PRIVELEDGE.................. not a right!!!!!!



just to verify i never meant it would i believe the opposite but i think its up to the individual to keep practicing.. what i was trying to point out regardless of what can get out in place it can be limiting on everything i mean its easy to make hours up so the exercise of 120hrs is invalid.. from being in the car with a few of my female and male friends who have gotten there licence i know i am a-lot safer driver them some. i also know a few people that have lost there licence soon after they got it proves that once your past a test which is meant to ensure you as a safe driver can also be limiting... restrictions are pointless they can be manipulated easily its is the consequences that should be reinforced more.. i think that makes the a difference the most then generalizing everyone


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 3, 2009)

Rubysnake........................ 120 hours is NOTHING!!!! As you say................... it takes YEARS of driving.......... but I firmly believe, even at the age of ........... welllll. over 50........ I still havent learned enough............... nor have I had the chance to experience all the things that can happen to a person driving............ I was one of the lucky ones to learn that "everyone else on the road is an idiot, and you have to be ol the alert for them and have your foot ready to hit the brake pedal"/ My de3ar Dad taught me that, and I NEVER forget it. I think thats why I have survived with no mishaps. The reverse gear episode was because of the idiot in the car WITH me!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 3, 2009)

naledge said:


> Cause it's fun?
> You only live once, why live it not doing fun things because there's a risk?
> I'd prefer to live my life while I'm young, before I settle down with a job and family. Since we only get one chance.
> Plus the fact that I'm really shy unless I've had a drink or two.


 

yeah, why not have fun, and then when you turn 25 you can handle your drink so well that you can skull a bottle of jack,..... jump behind the wheel of your V8.......with your partner in the passenger seat and your 15 yo brother in the backseat, do a drifty round the corner, stop half way up the tree, instantly kill yourself and leave both your passengers requiring hospital,

I'm sure your parents would have "just having fun" engraved on your headstone

Raising the age isn't going to acheive anything..... what is needed is some common sense and a healthy dose of restaint


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol this thread has change from so many different things


----------



## Midol (Nov 5, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Rubysnake........................ 120 hours is NOTHING!!!! As you say................... it takes YEARS of driving.......... but I firmly believe, even at the age of ........... welllll. over 50........ I still havent learned enough............... nor have I had the chance to experience all the things that can happen to a person driving............ I was one of the lucky ones to learn that "everyone else on the road is an idiot, and you have to be ol the alert for them and have your foot ready to hit the brake pedal"/ My de3ar Dad taught me that, and I NEVER forget it. I think thats why I have survived with no mishaps. The reverse gear episode was because of the idiot in the car WITH me!!!!



If at 50 you don't consider yourself an experienced driver then I worry for you.

No one will ever experience every possible situation and nor should they have to before they can be considered experienced.


----------



## cris (Nov 5, 2009)

Using drugs like alochol detoy the brain you head has and after that it work cant properly.


----------



## blackthorn (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't really have an opinion on the legal age, but I think upbringing has something to do with it as well. My parents don't drink, and none of my siblings have really gotten into it. I've never really enjoyed it, I can't get my head around how other people rave about it. *To me* it's a waste of money and time(not saying this should be everyone's opinion, just that my head seems to be in a very different place to most people I know around my age). 

I chose not to go to uni, and instead I work full time hours and have done since the year after I finished school, I would much rather be working than out partying and getting drunk. It's just not my scene. Instead, I have worked very hard to save as much money as I possibly can because I can see all around me that life = debt, and I figured that if I can work now while I have relatively little expenses, I can put myself a lot further infront later. So far it has worked, I have a nice car that I paid for myself and I have just taken on a mortgage. To me owning a house was one of my most important goals. I wouldn't be able to even think about owning a house for a very long time had I gone to uni and wasted all my money on alcohol and clothes and makeup, those things do not interest me in the least.

I wish people who go out drinking several nights a week could see a total of the money they spend on alcohol each year, I just can't justify the cost for no gain. If I spend a lot of money I want it to be something worthwhile that will benefit me, or get me closer to realising my goals(going to uni would fit into the 'worthwhile' category, I just don't think uni is right for me).


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2009)

blackthorn said:


> I don't really have an opinion on the legal age, but I think upbringing has something to do with it as well. My parents don't drink, and none of my siblings have really gotten into it. I've never really enjoyed it, I can't get my head around how other people rave about it. *To me* it's a waste of money and time(not saying this should be everyone's opinion, just that my head seems to be in a very different place to most people I know around my age).
> 
> I chose not to go to uni, and instead I work full time hours and have done since the year after I finished school, I would much rather be working than out partying and getting drunk. It's just not my scene. Instead, I have worked very hard to save as much money as I possibly can because I can see all around me that life = debt, and I figured that if I can work now while I have relatively little expenses, I can put myself a lot further infront later. So far it has worked, I have a nice car that I paid for myself and I have just taken on a mortgage. To me owning a house was one of my most important goals. I wouldn't be able to even think about owning a house for a very long time had I gone to uni and wasted all my money on alcohol and clothes and makeup, those things do not interest me in the least.
> 
> I wish people who go out drinking several nights a week could see a total of the money they spend on alcohol each year, I just can't justify the cost for no gain. If I spend a lot of money I want it to be something worthwhile that will benefit me, or get me closer to realising my goals(going to uni would fit into the 'worthwhile' category, I just don't think uni is right for me).



Christian ALERT, Christian ALERT!!!!! :lol:

(joking, joking, joking)

Actually I know a few weird people who "don't drink" (joking again, sort of)...I was staring at them for ages, it was an amazing experience seeing what they were like  

I know what you mean though, when I die I'd love to see how much money I'd saved :lol:


----------



## sam.evans22 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well we own a liquor store and we obviously get alot of business from people who are between 18 and 21, so losing that would suck.....but anyway.......from our experience MOST of the trouble we get caused by alcohol is from people who are well into their 20's and older.


----------



## blackthorn (Nov 5, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Christian ALERT, Christian ALERT!!!!! :lol:
> 
> (joking, joking, joking)
> 
> ...



haha, my parents are christian so I guess you're partially right, but I do not follow any religion, that's not my thing either. I'm not outright against alcohol, I have drunk and do so very occassionally if there's some around, but I won't go out and buy it nor do I particularly like it.


----------



## dreamkiller (Nov 5, 2009)

self control . .. . .


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2009)

blackthorn said:


> haha, my parents are christian so I guess you're partially right, but I do not follow any religion, that's not my thing either. I'm not outright against alcohol, I have drunk and do so very occassionally if there's some around, but I won't go out and buy it nor do I particularly like it.



Ahh, Im just pulling your leg 

I do know a few people who don't drink. It's funny how society seems to judge those who don't drink as the unusual ones, when the reality should be the other way around. I mean, there are some pretty fowl-tasting drinks around. Vomit isn't the best either :lol:


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 5, 2009)

blackthorn said:


> I don't really have an opinion on the legal age, but I think upbringing has something to do with it as well. My parents don't drink, and none of my siblings have really gotten into it. I've never really enjoyed it, I can't get my head around how other people rave about it. *To me* it's a waste of money and time(not saying this should be everyone's opinion, just that my head seems to be in a very different place to most people I know around my age).
> 
> I chose not to go to uni, and instead I work full time hours and have done since the year after I finished school, I would much rather be working than out partying and getting drunk. It's just not my scene. Instead, I have worked very hard to save as much money as I possibly can because I can see all around me that life = debt, and I figured that if I can work now while I have relatively little expenses, I can put myself a lot further infront later. So far it has worked, I have a nice car that I paid for myself and I have just taken on a mortgage. To me owning a house was one of my most important goals. I wouldn't be able to even think about owning a house for a very long time had I gone to uni and wasted all my money on alcohol and clothes and makeup, those things do not interest me in the least.
> 
> I wish people who go out drinking several nights a week could see a total of the money they spend on alcohol each year, I just can't justify the cost for no gain. If I spend a lot of money I want it to be something worthwhile that will benefit me, or get me closer to realising my goals(going to uni would fit into the 'worthwhile' category, I just don't think uni is right for me).



Whilst saving money is good and all, at the age we are at now socializing is a big things our teen lives, and unfortunately pubs/clubs is where most hang out and meet, im one who will save what i can but it is not a big issue you for, i wanna be able to say in the future i lived my life up i didn't be a drone just working and not going out, some of my best ever nights have been the partying.

Plus people and drunk dont always equal problems.

Does thisa include people who have beer in the fridge all the time who might have one at dinner? is that wasting money? or should we drink from the tap because its cheaper and give up soft drink to?


----------



## naledge (Nov 5, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> But acid is hardly a wide spread problem through out our community's is it



Seriously?
It is in S.A.
I'd say probably half the people at my school, probably more, have done it at least once.


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey its out in western sydney too, although i dont think its a massive massive problem, i know that pills are, every 2nd person either sells them or is on them...


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 5, 2009)

Most people over 25 who've commented about the legal drinking age being set to 21, and other suggestions such as getting us out of cars (which would be economically disastrous[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]forget what it's like being young. Going out for a while will usually mean trips into the valley for clubbing, or meeting at a bar for drinks. The novelty eventually wears off, and most settle down. Those who don't stop end up giving the rest a bad name. If the police and State actually did anything to discourage bad behaviour then this wouldn't be an issue. 

(An example: you'll serve more jail time for being caught with speed, than if you glass someone you don't know. I mean, c'mon... wth is that about?!)


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 5, 2009)

Elapid said:


> I think they need to stop blaming everything on the younger kids.
> Most of the trouble makers I see getting drunk and starting fights are 30+
> 
> But seriously when have laws like this ever worked? I was in playing pokies and betting on horses when I was 14


 
Well in brissy its people aged between 12 and 21 that walk the streets drunk looking for fights and trouble, You only have to walk though queen st mall at night to see that, i dont know what its like in other states, The older people are in the clubs and pubs having a good time, Its the ones that are refused entry into places that go stupid


----------



## blackthorn (Nov 5, 2009)

Londos1990 said:


> Whilst saving money is good and all, at the age we are at now socializing is a big things our teen lives, and unfortunately pubs/clubs is where most hang out and meet, im one who will save what i can but it is not a big issue you for, i wanna be able to say in the future i lived my life up i didn't be a drone just working and not going out, some of my best ever nights have been the partying.
> 
> Plus people and drunk dont always equal problems.
> 
> Does thisa include people who have beer in the fridge all the time who might have one at dinner? is that wasting money? or should we drink from the tap because its cheaper and give up soft drink to?



Fair enough, I'm not saying that what I choose to do is everyone's cup of tea, most teens wouldn't even think about what I'm doing. I guess I'm just trying to make life a bit easier for myself later on. I would hate to have a great house and family and all that and want to retire but weren't able to because of a massive mortgage and car repayments. By the time I'm 30 I'm hoping to have paid off the mortgage I have now, which will relieve a bit of financial stress later on.

I just think about things differently, or maybe I have an overactive conscience, if I went out and spent $100 on drinks at a club, I would have a little voice in the back of my head pointing out what else I could have put that towards, and it would get worse the more I spent. I also don't seem to crave the socialising that a lot of people do, I'm quite content not going to parties or clubs.

I don't think having a few in the fridge and drinking occassionally is a waste of money. But I do think that going out several nights a week, getting smashed and spending hundreds of dollars is a waste of money. It's a bit of a trade off really, though it is possible to have fun and great memories without drinking.


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 5, 2009)

Police patrols around clubs and pubs are not that that great either, maybe they should set up a police site for people to report problem areas drunks hang out at and add some patrols to those areas?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 5, 2009)

AWWW LOOK to save all the hassles...MAKE IT 41 ..that way I can still go out ..enjoy a few socials ..but am usually tucked in bed by 10pm ...so no drama's of street fighting etc ...


----------



## Australis (Nov 5, 2009)

Seems to work in America.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 5, 2009)

IMO i think 18year old sare too young to drink,especially as most young boys seem to think their Graig Lowndes are can drive like total ....heads,and when they have a drink or 3 the problem only gets worse.Either way it doesnt matter how old you need to be to drink, if someone wants to drink they will.My only concern is alot of young males in particalar drink and drive,in which innocent people-kids get killed or injured.It also happens to alot older people,BUT if you see the common age when theres a accident involving drinking,then you will understand,as the common age is 17-21years old that have more accidents involving alcohol....thats my 2cents...MARK


----------



## Kersten (Nov 5, 2009)

You get idiots at any age. You get people unable to hold their liquor at any age. The only reason I can see for having a minimum legal age and bothering to impose it are the physical aspects. Such as the damage these chemicals cause in the developing brain and other organs. At least with a little more maturity there's the slightest chance that people might control their drinking. Yeah okay, so that's really not gonna happen either....hmm....what the hell, get rid of the legal minimum, they're going to drink anyway :shock:


----------



## Prinze (Nov 5, 2009)

Australis said:


> Seems to work in America.



Yeah I doubt that since they sell liquor in corner stores, supermarkets, convenience stores.
I bet the statistics would beg to differ


----------



## Australis (Nov 5, 2009)

Prinze said:


> Yeah I doubt that since they sell liquor in corner stores, supermarkets, convenience stores.
> I bet the statistics would beg to differ



Then show some stats.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 5, 2009)

They dont sell alcohol over here in south aus other than in hotels, pubs and liquor stores, we still have the same problems as you do interstate!


----------



## Prinze (Nov 5, 2009)

Australis said:


> Then show some stats.



So you honestly think that availability plays no part in it?


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 5, 2009)

Australis said:


> Seems to work in America.


 

Why dont we all carry guns like americans aswell?
Maybe then we can have drunken shoot outs, might get rid of drink driving?

Your kidding...


----------



## Ersatz (Nov 5, 2009)

Having recently turned 18, I figured I actually drink less now than I did when I was under 18, not that it was very often anyway, but it was occassionally when at parties etc, and it was more the thrill of doing something I actually wasn't supposed to be doing, you know teenage rebellious ****. But that was while I was still at school, and tiny **** like that made us feel good. But once I started working alot of things changed, and I found I matured more working than I did in all my years of schooling..

Now I find myself looking forward to having a cold beer after work, or going to the pub for a few drinks with my good mates and watching sport, or just chatting and catching up.

I don't have a problem with the drink-driving thing, only because I only have a motorbike license, and I catch a taxi for convienience, not needing to carry a helmet etc.


----------



## Londos1990 (Mar 9, 2010)

So will this law come in ??????????????


----------



## schizmz (Mar 9, 2010)

its a good law...we have no initiation for our youth..atm the day you turn 18..heres your car keys.. the pubs over there.happy birthday have fun..then wonder why so many young people die on the roads..in some parts of the u.s.a you get your licence at 15..thats 6 yrs till you can hit the pubs.. sounds like a much better plan.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm only 4 months shy of 18 and I can't say that the bumped up drinking age would bother me. Though compared to most of the others my age, i'm not big on the alcohol, I prefer to ride my bike for hundreds of kilometers at a time... If the legal driving age was to go up though, I would be absolutely fuming to say the least


----------



## Londos1990 (Mar 10, 2010)

well im nineteen now so it wouldnt effect me so much, im lucky as all pubs and clubs are across the road, so i dont ever have the urge or the reason to ever drink drive, as for downing the driving age that will never happen with all these scientist studying the brain development, and saying it aint developed enough till 19, hence why they want teens on the L's till 19.....


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 10, 2010)

They have been talking of this law for years and years 
It will never come in.
The amount of money that will be lost is too much
Most of the alcohol is advertised at young people.
IMO 

If the law by some chance comes in 
Nothing will happen but the massive lose of money 
Anyone can alcohol just a matter of picking up your phone
I started drinking when i was 12 
now im 18 I'm kinda glad too, cause i've learnt a lot of the dumb crap that it can cause
When i go out to clubs and such its all the older people acting up
Same thing at schoolies 
Its the toolies that screw everything up
Its just completely aimed at teens 

I went to schoolies last year 
Every fight that I saw
was some 24 old guy going at another 24 bloke 
Like someone said before 
You will get idiots in any age group 

this is just a publicity stunt by politics to gather popularity with the older generation in my eyes 

This law is joke 
When they increased the price in premixes 
which are predominately aimed at young females 
They just got more straight spirits and mixed themselves 
Ending up with stronger more harmfull drinks


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 10, 2010)

also i think we may have become to do safe as a society and this is a backlash of it 
I cant watch the news now without some story telling me that apples now cause cancer


----------



## Londos1990 (Mar 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> They have been talking of this law for years and years
> It will never come in.
> The amount of money that will be lost is too much
> Most of the alcohol is advertised at young people.
> ...



Not bad, well said...


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 10, 2010)

Who the hell cares.
Is it really that important to drink alcohol?
It is just as waste of money and gives people an excuse to act like w a n kers.


----------



## Sarah24 (Mar 11, 2010)

If it changes i am going to be SO bummed....

But yes. If you're one of those people that thinks underage drinking is the work of the devil etc etc etc then prepare for your life to get a heck of a lot worse if they raise the drinking age. It's going to add a whole extra three years worth of people to the whole 'naughty underage drinking' bracket. So why bother? It's not doing so badly as it is. 18 is pretty good. If there are people who are going to be stupid enough to get trashed then get in a car well that's their fault. And no matter what the drinking age is, you're going to have people doing that anyway. SO no. It should not change. Ever.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 11, 2010)

in a way, i reckon it would be a good idea.
in another way, i think it would be hard to police.
would it mean that all the 18-19-20 yr olds would no longer be able to drink legally?
or would it just be those after/before a certain date?
imagine if you were born like a day late D: how much would you fume.

and if they just stop all people until they are 21, i think we'd have some revenge drinkers on our hands. Id be rather annnoyed if i was 20 and had been able to drink, and go clubbing and what-not for 2 years, then suddenly have the right taken off me.

On the other hand i can see why the Govt. wants to do it.


----------



## cris (Mar 11, 2010)

I think being able to do things like drinking, owning weapons and driving should based on individual testing. Age shouldnt be a factor once someone is legally resposible for their actions. Some humans cant drive well, some cant handle their drink and some are just psychopaths etc. The worst thing i do when drunk is repeat the same thing or type rubbish on internet forums. The way most behave when drunk is influenced more by culture and environemnt rather than the drinking.


----------



## Australis (Mar 11, 2010)

Londos1990 said:


> So will this law come in ??????????????



Yes it will, after its trialed in WA before a national roll out of the scheme.


----------



## toximac (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe If I was older Id say don't restrict teenagers, but because im mid 20s and go out clubbing still, Im for the ban, why? Because I hate seeing teenagers drunk on the street starting **** & thinking their tough asses. Trashing the place around maccas & being slobby and vile shouting annoying immature little shts. Especially can't handle the skanky 14 yr olds walking around george st sydney acting like they own the place - and cap wearing sk8ter looking teens hanging around 3 monkeys or hyde park/pitt st ..just sitting there drinking whiskey cause they think their hard asses... 
Lets push the age limit to 21! lol


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 12, 2010)

given how successful prohibition has been in the past, on both alcohol and other substances, I'm surprised that anyone thinks this is a good idea


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 12, 2010)

I recon i would love it. Not that i'm under any age now but it would be an awful lot of fun breaking the rules again lol.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha, I just imagined having to get my parents to get alcohol for me at the age of 20, how stupid! It won't stop anyone under 21 from drinking any way. But we all know it's not going to happen, it's just one of those things the government threatens to do but never will.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 12, 2010)

I was drinking since i was 12, the law never stops anyone who is keen enough.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Mar 12, 2010)

how about changing the breeding age to 21!!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 12, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I was drinking since i was 12, the law never stops anyone who is keen enough.



And look what it's done for you - you require virtual hugs and dress up in pink tutus.

Education is such a delight 

It's a shame that people believe alcohol is required for a good time (or drugs for that matter).


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 12, 2010)

its all up to the parents and educators to teach kids responsible drinking habits. 
and then up to the kids to follow those ideals. 

incresing the age limit will just increase the number of underage drinkers. anybody who cant see that is blind.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 12, 2010)

slim6y said:


> And look what it's done for you - you require virtual hugs and dress up in pink tutus.
> 
> Education is such a delight
> 
> It's a shame that people believe alcohol is required for a good time (or drugs for that matter).



No you don't need to have drugs or alcohol to have a good time, but many situations it helps a lot!


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 12, 2010)

lol i think once you feel the need to have drugs and alcoholo to have a good time you may need to a)consider taking a break
b) realise your a boring person
c) you may have a problem.

i will agree however that they can make a fun situation more fun. even if its only more fun for you.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

Just on the driving note and what-not.

P-Platers and younger drives are more reckless.
Older drivers had less harsh testing and road rules when they got their licenses.

I think it's solved. Invent the teleportermajigger!

As for the legal drinking age: didnt effect me when I was 16, why would it effect me that I'm still not 21. =p


----------



## ammers (Mar 12, 2010)

i say 21 should be the legal drinking age:evil::evil:


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 12, 2010)

why though....


----------



## Bec137 (Mar 12, 2010)

i think its more revenue raising. putting the age up wont stop the teenagers from drinking, it will enable the police to charge more of them with underage drinking and make more money from the fines. 
i think its a stupid idea to put it up. i think if you are legally an adult at 18 then you should be able to drink at 18. u can drive a car at 16, i think thats worse, make everything 18 n there would be no probs.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

I know a way to solve a few to a lot of car accidents. Don't change the drinking age, don't change the driving age.

Make it 0.000% Alcohol driving. None of this 0.05 **** and you can leave.


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 12, 2010)

I reckon they should up the drinking age to 21.
I find kids these days are way less mature with way less responsibilities.
Majority of 18 yr olds these days are tuned into cartoons on foxtel and if that aint on they are downloading their animine crap (not to mention the rest of their time on playstations & xboxs).


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 12, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I reckon they should up the drinking age to 21.
> I find kids these days are way less mature with way less responsibilities.
> Majority of 18 yr olds these days are tuned into cartoons on foxtel and if that aint on they are downloading their animine crap (not to mention the rest of their time on playstations & xboxs).



lmao the average gamer in australia is over 25, should we take their licenses away too?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 12, 2010)

well well well
what makes watching a different form of media less mature....
Im 18 i watch anime 
I also look after myself as my mom is nurse and works late nights 
I pay half the bills 
I shop for myself 
I wash all the clothes 
Whilst still having time to have a serious relationship with my girl friend, work two jobs, go to gym, play in a band, manage a band, promote other bands and keep reptiles 
and....
your posting a forum 
so kinda contradictory to your point 
I think you should've done was sit down and write a letter on a A4 piece of paper with a black ball pen, write down your original message in cursive and post it out to everyone on APS, that's mature 

Any way 
Vince your onto something with the blood alcohol levels
I live like 5 minutes away from the pub so i walk home, and the amount of people that get caught driving home 
is almost hilarious it's that bad.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 12, 2010)

If you can legally get wiped out by rocket launcher in battle you should be able to legally get smashed on a lazy sunday afternoon.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Mar 12, 2010)

My opinion on most laws- The people who need to be stopped will barely be affected, the people who are responsible will be affected most.


----------



## brava (Mar 12, 2010)

Raising the age limit won't necessarily fix the problem of drink driving problems amongst the young, all it means is that more people will be breaking the law as they claim their right to be of legal age just like the "18 years olds of yesterday".

Better education of the effects of alcohol Its not the age limit they need to consider, but the maturity of the person........ don't know how that can be done, I don't have all the answers, but it's certainly more preferable to whats happening today!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


Better education + harder consequences. Yes, an actual consequence that means something.

If someone does something stupid while drunk, it should come back to they "choose" to get drunk. 

If you choose to speed/DUI... and because of that you kill someone, who is to say you should have that choice of driving again. Take their licence for life. You can garentee everytime they have to explain to someone why they can't drive they will be reminded of their actions.

See it all the time where teenagers don't take responsibilty for their actions. If anyone remember Eddie Murphie's Raw, and the "Wasn't me....." thats exactly what it is like some times.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Mar 12, 2010)

> If someone does something stupid while drunk, it should come back to they "choose" to get drunk.



This is something i definitely agree with. I don't see how you should get less harsh sentences with the excuse' 'I was drunk, I wasn't thinking right'
TOO BAD! you decided to get drunk and put yourself and others in danger, live with the consequences.


----------



## mis-devious (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah lets make teens resort to illigaly drinking on the streets and damaging property... at least we go to controlled places like clubs!


----------



## mebebrian (Mar 13, 2010)

Its just the government putting more and more restrictions on us one at a time, believing none of us can think for ourselves so they must protect us. Thats crap if they wanted to keep people safe and save lives they would make cigarettes illegal instead of just making more and more money of them.

Let people decide for themselves i say. Some of us can actualy think for ourselves. But telling a 20 yo who has worked for lets say 3 years has voted for 2 years, is married, paying off a house and may have a kid or 2 is not mature enough to have a beer at home after work? That makes absolutly no sense at all.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 13, 2010)

i like mebebrian 
Especially your first point


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 13, 2010)

any body watch cnn last night we are the 3rd most cencored country in the world with china being the first cant remeber the second. and we are the only democracy to even think about an internet cecnorship programme and will be one of three countries to have one.

its atrocious.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 13, 2010)

Same here... I've known a couple of women that can grow better beards that I can. 

I think raising the drinking age to 21 would be a great idea. Maybe it could be legal for over 18 but under 21 year olds to be able to drink only in the presence of their parents. That way they'd be less likely to have a skinfull of grog and get in their car and kill someone.

It's easy for me to say now because I'm old and decrepit.



JasonL said:


> Actually, how about we just wind back the years and you can only go to the Pub if you can grow a beard? that sounds good, so it's still OK if you are a manchild... though saying that, I'm 36 and still can't grow a good one....


----------



## mebebrian (Mar 13, 2010)

Our cars are getting faster and handle better, they have better tyres and safety systems and yet our speed limits are getting slower? Where's the explanation for that?

Raising the drinking age to 21 would only stop the responsable one from drinking. To the unresponsable it would only make drinking more attractive, making them a "badass" so to speak. And if the reason for rasing the drinking age to 21 is to curb irresponsable and binge drinking then maybe a provisional licence system can be looked at.
At 18 you would apply for an alcohol licence which would be left at any bar you are drinking at while there. Enabling you to drink to a certain blood alcohol limit. Any problems publican takes note and reports to the licencing board. Who can revoke or issue infringements. 
It would take alot to set up but how much does the government make from alcohol tax? More than enough to cover i'd say.

But the best bet.... leave us be we dont need more laws. The existing laws are doing just fine


----------



## reptiles4life12 (Mar 13, 2010)

*hey not fair*

im 18 next year n if they change the law ill be pissed cuase i cant wait til i go to the pub and have my first drink with my dad n pop


----------



## naledge (Mar 13, 2010)

pythonkidd12 said:


> im 18 next year n if they change the law ill be pissed cuase i cant wait til i go to the pub and have my first drink with my dad n pop



They're not changing the law.

Think of it this way:

If Kevin Rudd changed the law, he'd lose the votes of every 18 and 19 year old in the upcoming federal election.

It's definitely not going to happen any time soon. 
I don't think it will ever happen.

All it will do is make underage drinking worse, people under 21 will still drink. Everyone I know drank more when they were 17 than when they were 18. So if they one day raise the age it'll just make things worse.


----------



## Costa (Mar 14, 2010)

screw that.
and all you guys who are for it.
how many people under 21 do you see starting alcohol fueled fights?
also how many underaged kids out in the nightclubs and pubs around town?
and in all honesty i used to drink much more when i was underage than what i do now.
because now i can whenever i want without any consequences to worry about. before it was a novelty and was "cool".
and as for jason comment of getting us outt of cars, i wish i could give you a piece of my mind.


----------



## Costa (Mar 14, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I reckon they should up the drinking age to 21.
> I find kids these days are way less mature with way less responsibilities.
> Majority of 18 yr olds these days are tuned into cartoons on foxtel and if that aint on they are downloading their animine crap (not to mention the rest of their time on playstations & xboxs).


 
what the hell is wrong with you.
its called anime lol.
anyway what about us 18, 19, 20 yo who go to uni have to drive their and be their all day, get home and go to work, where we have to drive to get their, and also for those making their on way and renting or finding accomodation and paying board. and your accusing us for being irresponsible, when in fact we do more work than what any of your average everyday workers do.
i myself play basketball twice a week. have football commitments 3 times a week.
have uni 5 times a week.
work 3-5 times a week. have 2 jobs. and a girlfriend. and i have to try to fit in leisure and homework time into that. and what do i do at the end of the week to relive myself. i go out or to the local for a few drinks and a good time. so is that irrensponsible? you tell me.


----------

